# Unbeleivable!!!! Judge says Champ can go back to people who starved him!



## StellaLenoir (Sep 8, 2010)

HEARTBREAKING NEWS.



Judge Green has decided that there was "insufficient evidence" to prosecute the previous owners of CHAMP. This means nothing will happen to them and they can GET HIM BACK.

PLEASE CALL Judge Green 850-892-8131 and voice your opinion. It is not too late to change things. Be the voice for this animal - his life depends on it.

here is the Walton County Sheriff's email

[email protected]

If your not one for talking on the phone but still want to voice your concerns for CHAMP's justice you can write a letter and fax it to Judge Green's office the fax number is: 850-892-8377!

***News station email!***

[email protected]


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 8, 2010)

just saw the other post too, this is crazy!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not one for talking on the phone but i'm gonna call. Does this go to a machine? I'm in shock!


----------



## wildoak (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG, that's unbelievable. The photo alone should be sufficient evidence.





Jan


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Sep 8, 2010)

I just called,sitting here in tears






there has to be something we can do. A nice lady answered and took my name and just said there wasn't enough evidence. We cannot let this poor horse go back there.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Sep 8, 2010)

Can someone please call the News station that ran the story on this poor little soul -- perhaps they will do another follow-up and really get people angry and hopefully will stand up for the rights of this little horse. It is one thing to do this thing to an animal and not be prosecuted, but it is totally something else to allow that little horse to be returned to his abusers -- shameful, just shameful on the part of our "justice system"

Stac


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 8, 2010)

Just spoke with the Judges assistant. Held my outrage back but explained how I felt about this. She just said that it is still ongoing and the judge will need to look at all the evidence.

I cant believe that just looking at Champ wasnt enough evidence.It may not be of others opinions but I really dont give a rats ask what happens to the owners ( of course in a perfect world...i'd drop them of at Marty's place and let her take care of them )but what I can not fathom would be returning this poor little guy back to them. What a GD slap in the face to the volunteers, Alchua Rescue and any animal rescue group that has to constantly heal whats been done to these animals.If this judge returns Champ to his owner it would be criminal.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 8, 2010)

maybe we could get some experts in the field of minis to submit in writing how easy it is to make them FAT! Explain about thier care, and such, and that it would take deliberate neglect to cause the condition of Champ.

he is only 2, and his blood tests came back normal. So no medical reason jumps out for why he is like this.

I have not seen anything about teeth, but my 3 year old has about as off a bite as possible and he is still FAT!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 8, 2010)

That is ludicrous! Every visible bone on his body is evidence.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 8, 2010)

here is the Walton County Sheriff's email

[email protected]

rumor is that owner works in court house or clerks office!!!


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Sep 8, 2010)

WHERE is this "problem" located? State, Town, owners names? What was the "Reason" they gave for that horse to be in that condition?

dru


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 8, 2010)

This is happening in Walton County Fl.

County government page

http://clerkofcourts.co.walton.fl.us/

County page

http://www.co.walton.fl.us/

Sheriffs office

http://www.waltonso.org/

[email protected]

news station email!!!!


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 8, 2010)

You need to have the vet at the rescue facility also testify as to how close to deaths door Champ was at.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 8, 2010)

Just trying to wrap my head around this situation...is it possible that this hearing was just sort of a "secret" and not involving the proper parties that should have been there...vets,farrier,caregivers...THE PUBLIC. IMO the prosecutors wouldnt even take the case to a hearing without being pretty sure they could prosecute. Why in the heck were all ducks not in a row prior to the hearing....unless like Stella mentioned..perhaps the owner worked in the office. To us, the picture of Champ should be enough to convict and at the very least mandatory surrender of the horse.

Will this sort of injustice ever end?!


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 8, 2010)

I sent a email to the sheriffs office begging for them to help Champ to NOT be returned back to his death bed in his owners home, I also sent the photo of Champ to remember what he looks like.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 8, 2010)

I AM going to respond.......but I need to calm down first or I will NOT be respectful.

I would like to know if this judge knows the owner personally? (Since the owner supposedly works in the courthouse?) If so, the judge should be removed from the case.

I would also like to point out that if Champ IS returned to the owners and DIES, is the judge going to take some responsibility in that? He or She BETTER.

I need to go and blow off steam.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 8, 2010)

Please help us by sending an email to

[email protected]gtv.com.

Let them know that there are more than few people interested in saving this horse and exposing the political corruption at the courthouse. Share w/ your friends. It doen't matter where they live. Strength in numbers.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 8, 2010)

Maryann, thats what I find odd...why would they allow this judge to make a decision that could be considered a "conflict of interest"

Also and this may not be very nice but the donation I sent to Alchua...well is the judge going to send me back my donation...after all I sent the donation for Champs recovery not for his burial fee!! Why not all the Monsters stop feeding their animals....someone else will come in and put in countless hours,pay for feed,worming, let the rescuers cry all they want because in the end once the animal is healthy again some judge will turn over, a now healthy, animal back to the original monster!!

Just dont get it!!!


----------



## Annabellarose (Sep 8, 2010)

Could anyone more in the know about this area get me the judge's e-mail???


----------



## gimp (Sep 8, 2010)

StellaLenoir said:


> here is the Walton County Sheriff's email
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> rumor is that owner works in court house or clerks office!!!


I think that we need to be very careful about this "rumour" before finding out if it is indeed true. If wrong then we become just another group of fanatics. I think I would avoid passing on the info or including it in any mails or posts to any of the powers that be. JMO





I would be surprised if the original folks even wanted Champ back. Way to much pressure and way too much exposure. I think they will want to sit very quiet, and hidden from any spot light, for a while.

Emails and calls sent.


----------



## Eohippus (Sep 8, 2010)

I just called. The secretary did not sound thrilled in the least to have another call. She told me that Judge Green ruled the way he did because "there was not evidence to issue a warrant". If that's the case then I highly doubt the ruling will change (unless enough people voice their opinions-so CALL/Email/Fax!!). So many people get off the hook from faulty warrants issued, unfortunately. I pray that strength in numbers saves him, its just wrong what that judge is doing.

If Champ does go back and he does die then I think the judge should be at fault and charged with animal cruelty on the same level as the owner. And any donations towards Champ should personally be refunded by the judge.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 8, 2010)

I will e-mail the news station, and I will also phone the judge's office. Probably it won't do any good, but I will at least let them know that this little horse is known even in Canada.

What on earth do they need for evidence? Isn't a walking rack of bones enough evidence? Especially when the vet report confirms there is no underlying health condition & Champ is eating now that he has something to eat, and he is growing stronger....proof that good feed will do something to improve his body condition.

I pray that the owner won't want the horse back...just because he/she can apply to have the horse returned, can we dare to hope that he/she won't actually bother to do that?

OMG, if this horse was in my care I would EUTHANIZE him before I would hand him back over to the person that starved him to that extent!


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 8, 2010)

I cant beleive the photos are not evidence enough. I though I lived in a backwoods area when it came to animal welfare!

I have sent an email to the TV station. If someone can come up with an email for the judge and the DA will send them one as well.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 8, 2010)

gimp said:


> I think that we need to be very careful about this "rumour" before finding out if it is indeed true. If wrong then we become just another group of fanatics. I think I would avoid passing on the info or including it in any mails or posts to any of the powers that be. JMO
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do agree in not spreading things, but it is now being reported in the newspaper, that the owner is an employee of the court house.


----------



## Eohippus (Sep 8, 2010)

If the owner DOES want Champ back.. Would it be possible to get donations together to buy back Champ? I mean that's horrible that it would even have to be considered to do that or that the owner would in a way be "rewarded" for what he did by getting money for Champ. BUT anything to save him, right?


----------



## RhineStone (Sep 8, 2010)

StellaLenoir said:


> I do agree in not spreading things, but it is now being reported in the newspaper, that the owner is an employee of the court house.


 So can that person be "swamped" with education on how to feed and care for a miniature horse? Anyone have good pamphets and website links on proper care? We can send tons of books, emails, booklets, etc. to the courthouse and maybe that can "help" that person figure it out!


----------



## Marty (Sep 8, 2010)

What an outrage!!! Unfortunately you all know I am very familiar with the injustice in this world of ours. I'm about to call soon as I compose myself, if I can.

And what a horrible slap in the face to the rescue who saved this little guy after all their hard work and sleepless nights with little Champ. If he was here, you'd bet I'd make him vanish in a New York minute so he'd never go back.

And you are right Heidi, dump that lousy low life owner up here I'd feed him to Dan and his buddies and make short work of him. Dan and I have NO MORE patience left in this world for these people that continue to abuse animals! NONE! I AM FUMING. I never thought I could feel such vile contempt against people who do this. They all need to be brought down once and for all. I encourage everyone reading this to spread it around and call, email and contact the media and TAKE A STAND FOR CHAMP with his rescue.

Calling now.


----------



## ohmt (Sep 8, 2010)

I have posted this story on my facebook page to get the word out, I hope that was ok! I just find this absolutely heartbreaking



I will also be making a phone call when I am calmed down enough to 'talk nice'.


----------



## epetrilli (Sep 8, 2010)

I am not sure I have ever been as appauled as I am right now in the legal system. There is absolutely NO EXCUSE for the judge in this case to claim insufficient evidence. And if in deed it is true that this individual works within their court system them this is a clear case of conflict of interest and the hearings would need to be moved to a neighboring jurisdiction for trial.

I am not sure WHY the owner would want poor Champ back, afterall they did not seem to care for him when they had him-so now that he is pretty much a national icon for animal abuse, WHY would they even want that on their shoulders. I am praying that this is just a stunt by the judge to try and get the owner out of any charges, so when people cry out for the horse not to be returned then the "no charges filed" will look like less of a crime in itself. Perhaps they are trying to stir up different emotions so we feel that Champ still wins even if his owner is not prosecuted. Not returning to his owner in fact the ultimate victory for this horse, however less we forget that this owner should be PUNISHED for this as a lesson to anyone who takes the responsibility of animal ownership for granted!!!!

IF and that is a strong IF, because I feel that animal protection on a national level will get involved should this happen, but if they are able to petition and win their "right" to get Champ back, then they should be held accountable for all of the veterinary expenses, feed bills and man hours that have been spent on Champ since in the care of the HEROS who saved him. So basically they should be required to PAY every bill he has occured during his time at the rescue and for the rescue effort in itself (animal control, sheriff office costs, ect) therefore essentially be forced to "BUY" him back. That alone would most likely make Champ too expensive for them-I mean come on they couldnt even afford to feed him in the first place, what makes them think they can afford to rehabilitate him-let alone think they DESERVE to even try? They gave up their "rights" when they allowed him to deteriorate to this level in the first place.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 8, 2010)

Stella, what newspaper reported that the owner worked in the court house? Has their name been made public?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 8, 2010)

It might be as simple as getting a statement from a veterinarian to save Champ. Around here cases where the horse was seized before vet certified evidence was collected and the horse went back to the original home, same case different story. The rescuers got the horse in decent shape and then were horrified to see the horse go back to the owner. Hopefully somebody can help the pitiful little guy. how sad.


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 8, 2010)

Trying to compose an email to the news station but can you remind me where this is taking place? California? The name of the town?


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 8, 2010)

It is happening in Walton County Fl. The town where Champs owners are and where he is being rehabed is Freeport Fl. Map of Freeport


----------



## Eohippus (Sep 8, 2010)

epetrilli said:


> IF and that is a strong IF, because I feel that animal protection on a national level will get involved should this happen, but if they are able to petition and win their "right" to get Champ back, then they should be held accountable for all of the veterinary expenses, feed bills and man hours that have been spent on Champ since in the care of the HEROS who saved him. So basically they should be required to PAY every bill he has occured during his time at the rescue and for the rescue effort in itself (animal control, sheriff office costs, ect) therefore essentially be forced to "BUY" him back. That alone would most likely make Champ too expensive for them-I mean come on they couldnt even afford to feed him in the first place, what makes them think they can afford to rehabilitate him-let alone think they DESERVE to even try? They gave up their "rights" when they allowed him to deteriorate to this level in the first place.


I think this is a GREAT idea!!! If some one would suggest this to the judge that would be perfect... Even if they want the horse back because they have the attitude of "its my horse, you have no right to take it, I can do what ever I want to it" they wont be willing to pay all the expenses. Vet bills, feed, board, and care (the extra care Champ needed should not be included in a standard board) would be too expensive for them to even consider! I'm a fan of this type of idea of all cases like Champ's.


----------



## Reble (Sep 8, 2010)

UNBELIEVABLE Lot more



for CHAMP


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 8, 2010)

shorthorsemom, thats what I dont understand...where were the vets,proffesionals etc. during this so called hearing.

Maybe I watch to much Houston Animal Cops but they always have the officers,rescuers,vets,farriers standing right there AND the judge always takes what they present into consideration.Were these people even allowed to talk?

Ive really got to wonder if there was an actual hearing and not just some chit chat at the water cooler.

Are these hearings open to the public...were there minutes taken on the hearing that the public is allowed to read? There is just too many unanswered ??'s.

I think we all need to send this judge a pair of eye glasses. Recieving 1,000s of eye glasses in the mail from around the world might make her open her friggin eyes!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 8, 2010)

I did phone the judge's office earlier; it took a few tries to get through because the line was busy (thank you Miniature horse owners, I'm sure it was more of you on the line!!) then when it finally rang through, I thought she wasn't going to answer--it rang and rang & rang. But, I just let it ring & finally they picked it up. I just got the standard answer, of course, that there wasn't enough evidence, but I made sure she knew where I was calling from...just so they know how far this news has spread!

I also e-mailed the TV news address.

I've also put the word out around here, so perhaps even more people will be phoning and e-mailing!


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 8, 2010)

My email to the news station:

It has come to my attention that the severely neglected miniature horse named "Champ" is being awarded via Judge Green, back to the individuals who allowed him to fade to a walking skeleton. As a pet owner and lover of animals, I am deeply concerned that such a thing should be ALLOWED to happen and feel that more light needs to be shed on such a sad case. This is a living creature and it should be treated with respect. Surely any good citizen will see this and demand that this little soul be saved instead of condemned as sending him back to these people is signing his death sentence. How ANYONE, let alone a man of the law can look at the pictures of this poor little horse and not see this is beyond me but the community needs to see what is happening here. He needs to stay with the good people of Alaqua Animal Refuge of Freeport FL so that he has a chance at the good life he deserves!

Thank you for your time.


----------



## ohmt (Sep 8, 2010)

On Alaqua's facebook page there have been a few posts from friends of the family that did this to Champ saying they will not take him back. I really hope this is the case, but who really knows. They have 4 other horses, just wonderful





Here is the page with that information-there is a lot going on there however but there seem to be a few postings with clarifications on the situation:

http://www.facebook.com/AlaquaAnimalRefuge?v=wall#!/photo.php?pid=7197386&id=158008639615&comments


----------



## MountainMeadows (Sep 8, 2010)

I think we should turn this into an INTERNATIONAL issue ! ! ! As embarrasing as it is to have had this happen on USA soil, it is far more embarrassing as well as despicable to let the poor animal go back to it's abuser's due to a judge's lack of spine -- notice that I did not say "for lack of evidence" -- there is enough "evidence' in the one picture alone that should allow ANY judge in this country to take away custody of this animal as well as any other animal in the custody of these horrible people.

I am going to e-mail every person that I know outside of the USA and ask them to look at this thread and then contact the News agency themselves and with any degree of hope this will turn into a HUGE EMBARRASSING ISSUE for His "Honorable Judge Green" as well as the owners -- and THEN perhaps little Champ will have a chance to reclaim life and be given a home full of love and care that he so deserves.

His eyes still haunt me . . .



But they show so much HOPE in them as well -

Stacy


----------



## supaspot (Sep 8, 2010)

I think its already "international" Im in Ireland and have been calling and emailing , I now that alot of people in the Uk are following his story too , I even know people in france that are rooting for Champ


----------



## MountainMeadows (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you Supaspot - hopefully you contacted the News media also -- it has already been proven that the court system and the sheriff's dept really don't feel like they want to have much more to do with little Champ -- our best source for help is thru PUBLIC OUTCRY - and the media is the perfect place to get the word out

We will win this battle for Champ -












Stacy


----------



## Miniv (Sep 8, 2010)

LittleRibbie said:


> shorthorsemom, thats what I dont understand...where were the vets,proffesionals etc. during this so called hearing.
> 
> Maybe I watch to much Houston Animal Cops but they always have the officers,rescuers,vets,farriers standing right there AND the judge always takes what they present into consideration.Were these people even allowed to talk?
> 
> ...


I am Ditto-ing your post!

How can anyone in their right mind not consider Champ part of the "evidence"? I have the same questions regarding - where were the animal professionals in this?

Oh and ummm......This is also on Facebook, with contact e-mails and the judge's phone number.





All I did was show Champ's original photo/video and posted an update.

I hope the Florida courthouse gets SLAMMED.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is my letter to the News agency that ran his original story:

Dear Sir or Madame

A week ago or so you provided your viewers with a news-clip about a 2 year old miniature horse colt that had been rescued by the kind people of Alaqua Rescue.

I have been breeding miniature horses for nearly 30 years and have always worried about my horses potentially ending up in the “care & custody” of people such as these – who have gone OUT OF THEIR WAY to starve an innocent animal, an animal who wants nothing more than to please, an animal who did NOT have a choice in who was his “care-giver” and one who will sadly forgive in hopes that someone will take him into their heart and save his life – even those who have put him in this pathetic situation would be granted the grace of forgiveness by this poor animal – that is just the nature of miniature horses – they are loving, emotional little creatures, they have a wonderful, whimsical nature which is what endears them to so many people.

Unbelievably Judge Green does not feel that there was enough evidence to prosecute the individuals responsible for this horrific act of cruelty – what more evidence does he need for God’s sake – the poor animal is a walking corpse – due to cruelty of his former owners! The picture attached should be evidence enough! Even more unbelievable is that the individuals who put this poor horse thru such incredible acts of cruelty CAN petition the court to have him returned to them – a certain death sentence!

The eyes of little, “Champ” tell his story – one of misery and yet one of hope – it is MY HOPE that you will support the thousands of GOOD miniature horse owners and breeders and bring this story back to the forefront of the people and help ensure that DUE PROCESS is dealt to the abusers of this poor little horse and that he be given the life that he so deserves, one full of love and quality care.

The reality of it is that this little horse had NO medical issues which contributed to his situation – it was pure neglect from the owners not feeding him! ! – As a breeder of miniature horses I can tell you that it would not cost more than $35/month to provide this animal with superb care – actually turning him loose on the side of the road would have probably been better for him than the concentration camp that he was forced to live in.

Please help us help Champ ! !

Respectfully,

Stacy Score

Mountain Meadows Miniatures

Duvall, WA

www.mountainmeadowsminiatures.com


----------



## MountainMeadows (Sep 8, 2010)

And here is the one I sent to my international friends:

I am not sure if you ever look at Lil Beginnings – but I am asking that you do so and to look for the thread on the Main Forum that pertains to Champ. It is titled: UNBELIEVABLE . . and is written by Stella Lenoir. This poor little horse was rescued a couple of weeks ago and is making remarkable progress in returning to decent condition – what has happened to him is inexcusable and just breaks my heart – the hope in his eyes haunts me . . .

What is worse IMO is that the Judge did not feel that there was enough evidence to prosecute the abusers – (there is rumour that the individual who is responsible works in the same court house that the judge works in so there may be a “connection”). I am writing to all my international friends and asking that they contact the News station that carried a story about Champ a couple of weeks ago and ask that the international community express their outrage that the remote possibility of Champ being returned to his former abusers is completely unacceptable. It is my hope that enough international pressure will take this story to thousands and thousands of people and that Champ will NOT be returned to his abusers – that they WILL be prosecuted for their cruelty, that Judge Green be embarrassed at his total lack of spine and hopefully will resign ---- and most important of all that Champ be able to look forward to a life full of love and quality care.

Hopefully with attention coming from all different parts of the globe that little Champ will be the victor here –

Please help – and please ask that as many of your friends do the same

Here is a picture of Champ on the day he was rescued – he is in the care of Alaqua Refuge now and safe from harm for the time being


----------



## copperwood farm (Sep 8, 2010)

If things couldn't get any worse for that poor boy!!!!!!I am not sure what is worse, what the people did to Champ OR the judges decision that he could be given back.

I will be sending a letter to the office na dthe the news station.


----------



## jsites (Sep 8, 2010)

Well said MountainMeadows! I put a post on my facebook to get the word out. I have completely lost faith in our judicial system


----------



## Marty (Sep 8, 2010)

There is power in numbers. Two years ago my friends here on LB flooded the Parole office with countless emails asking the Parole Board to deny parole for my son's killer.

We attended the parole hearing and the Parole Board brought those emails made by you and all snail mail correspondence with them. Each member (6) carried a stack in their arms as they entered the room. They covered the tables and I mean covered the tables, piles and piles of them. Had to have been one thousand or more easy. The board said they have never in their lives have ever seen such outgoing support for a victim. Parole was denied on the spot.

This is proof that we can do something about this or at least, go down trying. Please everyone keep calling, keep emailing everyone you can. This is not over yet by a long shot. It just can't be.


----------



## georgiegirl (Sep 8, 2010)

That is insane. I will get on it in the morning also. I am too late this evening.

Does the judge have a vision problem?


----------



## Relic (Sep 8, 2010)

OMG clear as day that judge must have lost his marbles somewhere along the line or is cold as ice spitspit


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 8, 2010)

Please check to see if the Judge has a dog in harness or a white cane with red on the end of it by his desk. That could resolve the issue.


----------



## alphahorses (Sep 8, 2010)

The newspaper article (I didn't see it posted anywhere here)

http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/champ-15181-animal-refuge.html


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 8, 2010)

What else makes me so mad is the few people coming forward to speak on behalf of the owners!!! Oh, they Love the horses, don't know why this happened, were feeding him 3+ times a day, it all happened so suddenly!!!!



And of course they had NO MONEY to call a vet out.

I swear! Champ is small enough to fit in the back of a car in an emergency, and money or not, I would have hauled his butt to a vets office and got him seen!

I bet tons of people would have helped if it was truly a sudden hardship. I know I have personally given away hay a few times when I read of a hardship situation on Craigslist. Obviously we know it was PURE NEGLECT! as Champ is gaining weight with .....FOOD!





And does lack of money cause you to stop brushing your horse, or caring for it in that sort of way? NO! He was in pitiful shape in more ways than just being so insanely emaciated.

I have great faith that Alaqua and Dr. Henderson the vet involved, as well as the animal control officer involved are doing everything humanly possible to keep Champ safe. The judge is the one that is turning a blind eye to the horrible situation this little guy came from.

Thank you all so much for the support and the letters and such!!!









Walton County good old boy system doesn't know what hit them I am sure!!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Sep 8, 2010)

The photo alone is sufficent to me and my entire family and non-horsey friends!





I must ask....does the judge have a handicap? Blindness? Mental Illness?


----------



## sandyntheboys (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope someone has contacted the ASPCA on this matter. While I personally don't care for that organization, at least they are national and will make noise about this outrage! Also, that picture of Champ should be copied and sent to every MAJOR news outlet... ABC, CBS, NBC, etc. and some of the cable stations.

I simply can't believe this! I am just seething here! And if those reports in the paper about the owning working at the courthouse, then this stinks to high heaven! Instead of getting Champ back, the owner should be prosecuted!

I'm going to be racking my brains tonight, thinking of who else that picture should be sent to, and then I'm going to send it off. The more noise that's made, the better!


----------



## ohmt (Sep 8, 2010)

---It was the misdemeanor that was not signed today. The felony charge was refiled as a misdemeanor, but now that has been thrown out.---

This was posted on facebook by Alaqua just a little bit ago. I don't know what the laws are like down where all this is happening (Florida I believe?), does anyone else know if that means the people who did this to Champ have gotten away with it with no chance of anyone being able to fight it?

Either way, keep the phone calls, e-mails, and faxes coming because this judge needs to know that what he has done is so incredibly wrong.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Sep 8, 2010)

I SENT AN EMAIL TO THE SHERIFF TONIGHT ASKING FOR JUSTICE FOR CHAMP.I DON'T EXPECT A REPLY BUT WHO KNOWS. I WISH I HAD THE JUDGES EMAIL ADDRESS SO WE ALL COULD WRITE HIM. HERES HOPING AND PRAYING.


----------



## Annabellarose (Sep 8, 2010)

I just e-mailed The TODAY Show and suggested this to them as a human-interest story.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 9, 2010)

I saw what the person wrote trying to stand up for Champ's owners.

You know I know especially in todays economy we go thru hardships. But you know what you cannot let any animal suffer like this. Even if he had a medical issue (vet says he doesn't btw), if you can't pay to have it done then give him to someone who can. I fear and I know that more of this happens alot, but I don't know why people hold on to animals that they can't take care or or afford to feed and instead they just sit back and watch them suffer.

IMO if they truly loved this horse they would have done something along time ago. The state he was in was true neglect and I don't care what the judge, the owner or the owners friends say. Even if he had a medical problem its still neglect for letting him get this bad and not taking care of it. Obviously all he needed was to be fed, cause he is improving. All the judge needs is pictures of this horse, and notes from the vet and there shouldn't be an issue. I don't care if there other horses are healthy they don't need to have them if they couldn't afford to take care of Champ in the first place.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 9, 2010)

I too have started sending e-mails informing those 'powers that be' that the WHOLE WORLD is now aware of little Champs situation and of the Judge's totally STUPID, CRUEL and DEATH SENTENCE decision. I have also said that the WHOLE WORLD now has it's eyes on the Justice system at Walton County, waiting for them to prove that they are INDEED a JUSTICE system with regards to the future of this disgracefully neglected little horse.

Anna


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 9, 2010)

I have told them that the eyes of the world are now upon them, waiting to see the power of American justice!!

We need to contact Princess Aliyah of Jordan and get her on the case...anyone still have her e-mail address from that last awful case?

And Brigitte Bardot?


----------



## SilverDollar (Sep 9, 2010)

I am a bit speechless right now but my fingers have been furiously searching the internet for all the information I can find. Still working on getting my blood pressure down. Here is information I have found that may be useful in getting justice for Champ. I could not find email addresses for all involved but do have phone numbers.

The judge:

David W. Green

Title: County Judge

Judicial Assistant: Doris West

Office Address:

Walton County Courthouse

571 Highway 90 East

DeFuniak Springs , FL 32435

County: Walton

Telephone: 850-892-8131

Fax: 850-892-8377

(No email address could be found for the judge.)

Judicial Experience: County Judge, March 1997 to present

Was just automatically re-elected in 2010 for another 6-year term after running unopposed.

Website for Courthouse

(From a news story in 2008: "Green is a lifelong resident of Walton County. He grew up in DeFuniak Springs, and has always lived within 200 yards of the same area.")

Reviewing the case is Greg Anchors, Chief Assistant at the State Attorney's Office in Walton County.

Contact him at:

Office of the State Attorney, 1st Judicial Circuit

524 East Highway 90

DeFuniak Springs, FL 32435

(850) 892-8080


The "alleged" abusers are Nicholas William Sconiers (age 28)and Jessica Lynn Sconiers (age 26) of DeFuniak, FL (Walton County); news story confirmed she works at the courthouse but I haven't been able to determine in what capacity. She is not listed in any of the departments in the staff directory.

Champ's owners have three other horses that were deemed healthy and in acceptable condition. Vet confirmed he has no medical issues that would explain his deplorable condition.

Greg Anchors, from the State Attorney's Office, said that felony charges will not be filed but the case is still under review to determine if misdemeanor charges will be filed. (Felony statutes require "willful intent".)

The Sheriff's Office is currently in the process of re-submitting the lesser charge. Contact the Public Information Office, Camile Cox, at [email protected] 






:torch


----------



## raine (Sep 9, 2010)

I have emailed my opinions from Spain, I see this here a lot with the work i do for our own rescue center www.easyhorsecare.net

but i really didnt think that in the USA they would be as corrupt and as uncaring as it is here....


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 9, 2010)

I just saw this this morning but have sent the following email to the TV station.

"On August 28th I emailed you thanking you for making public the plight of the starved miniature horse Champ who had been seized and taken to a Alaqua animal rescue. Right now there is a very real possibility that Champ will be returned to the owners who so pitifully neglected him. The reason - insufficient evidence(?). I don't understand how anyone could watch your broadcast or see the pictures of Champ and not KNOW that neglect took place?

I mentioned in my earlier email that I'm a member of a miniature horse forum, some of whom I'm sure have already contacted you. The judge's ruling on this case (and, in fact, Champ's earlier story) is receivng worldwide attention. One member even posted that she sees this kind of thing in her county but "really didnt think that in the USA they would be as corrupt and as uncaring as it is here...." While I'm not suggesting that "corruption" is involved I (and hundreds of other people) am of the firm opinion that returning Champ to his original owners is not in his best interest. These trusting animals have to rely on the people around them to care for them and keep them in good health; to return him to the people who neglected and starved him would be a gross miscarriage of justice. While I realize times are hard for some, starvation of a defenseless animal is not acceptable but to return him to those same people would be criminal.

I implore you to please take up the banner for Champ once again. Florida residents need to know that this horse is in jeopardy of being returned to the heck hole from which he was rescued.

Thank you for your time and for helping Champion."

Jane we should add Ophra Winfrey and Bonnie Hunt to the list of people to make aware of this.

Raine I sincerely hope you don't mind me quoting you in my letter to the TV station. But.....it pretty well says it all.

ETA I just sent an email to Oprah.com


----------



## StellaLenoir (Sep 9, 2010)

Nick Sconiers is a member of a large family that has managed Sconier's Septic Tank Service for over 40 years in Walton Co.

He and his wife are youth ministers at First Assembly of God Church in DeFuniak Springs, FL.

These people had plenty of places to seek help.


----------



## Mona (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you SilverDollar for that info. You stated that it cannot be charged as a felony because felony statutes require "willful intent". If this is not WILLFUL INTENT, then what is??!!	If they had him under vet care and supervision trying to make him well, then that would be different, but when you are watching an animal STARVE to death, day after day after day, before your eyes, than how can it be anything other than WILLFUL INTENT??!!!





I hope that with all the outpouring of calls, emails, LOVE, CARE, and CONCERN from all AROUND THE WORLD coming into their offices, the



, and also hope they don't just



and tell us all



to try to try to shut us all up and make us disappear.



is of the essence here!

Sending LOTS of



for our dear little Champ.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 9, 2010)

That just makes it that much worse. I'd definitely want people like that set up as a roll model to my children.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Sep 9, 2010)

We are a strong body of people who CAN make a difference not only in Champ's life but in the lives of many many defenseless animals who are treated cruelly - just look at all the work that CHANCES has done and what lives have been turned around due to their incredible efforts.

We have in our midst several celebrities that we can call upon - I personally do not have contact info for these people, but they DID buy miniature horses from someone & they DO love their minis -- perhaps Whoopie Goldberg, Travis Tritt, Carson Pressley & ??? could be contacted and ask that they also use their CONSIDERABLE pull to help make things right for this little horse.

Do any of you have any way of contact these folks personally? I would be very surprised if they would not exert their efforts in the behalf of Champ

I know that my overseas friends are writing and calling -- I am thinking that Judge Green is either dense, dumb as a box or rocks, or completely mortified that he let this happen - hopefully he is not just sitting there with an indignant attitude ignoring all that is going on in the behalf of Champ


----------



## SilverDollar (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent letter, AppyLover2.

Mona, I completely agree! I cannot wrap my head around just what exactly qualifies as willful intent. To me, the fact that they have three other horses that look "good" means that they know _something_ about feeding and caring for horses. The fact that they didn't ensure that Champ also had adequate nutrition and care is a clear sign of willful neglect and abuse. They cannot claim ignorance and should be prosecuted on the felony charge.

I dealt with conflict of interest in our county's courthouse in the case of horse neglect and the local newspaper shined the spotlight on it. As a result we received a change of the district attorney assigned to the case. Perhaps the State Attorney of Florida, Greg Anchors, should consider having an alternate county's judge review this case since the alleged abuser, Jessica Sconiers, is an employee of the courthouse.

(Ellen Degeneres is a huge animal advocate. I will make contact with her office today to see if she would be interested in doing something.)


----------



## raine (Sep 9, 2010)

AppyLover2 said:


> I just saw this this morning but have sent the following email to the TV station.
> 
> "On August 28th I emailed you thanking you for making public the plight of the starved miniature horse Champ who had been seized and taken to a Alaqua animal rescue. Right now there is a very real possibility that Champ will be returned to the owners who so pitifully neglected him. The reason - insufficient evidence(?). I don't understand how anyone could watch your broadcast or see the pictures of Champ and not KNOW that neglect took place?
> 
> ...


----------



## georgiegirl (Sep 9, 2010)

StellaLenoir said:


> HEARTBREAKING NEWS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent emails to the sheriff's department and to the news station.

Apparently Judge Green does not want to leave his fax machine on, or his fax telephone line. It will NOT pick up. I will try again early in the morning. I am afraid if I talk to him in person I might get pretty hot under the collar!!


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 9, 2010)

Attempted to call this afternoon, called in maybe 13 times and got either a busy signal or a continuous ring over and over again but i deffinatley will not give up, amazing to see how horse people all over the world are brought together by one little mini amazing how horses do that really hoping they decide not to give him back!

Dan


----------



## raine (Sep 10, 2010)

No problem Appylover2, please do quote me if it helps...


----------



## georgiegirl (Sep 10, 2010)

StellaLenoir said:


> HEARTBREAKING NEWS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any other contact information for these people. I tried the fax number again this am, no good, wont answer. The email sent to the new media email address came back as undeliverable. The only one that worked was the sheriff's email address.

We need more contact information that might do some good, hopefully.


----------



## SilverDollar (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't believe how difficult it is to contact these PUBLIC servants!! Aren't they _paid_ by the taxpayers in Florida? That would not go over well where I live. But...after many, many calls all over the state of Florida...

Success! I have gotten more contact information. *PLEASE, please contact these people if only to let them know that the world is watching and that we will not rest until justice is served for Champ. (And he never has to go back to those awful people.)*

I did reach Judge David W. Green's paralegal, Doris so _keep calling_. I could tell she was none too pleased to receive my call (I was _very_ respectful), but she took my name, number, location, and the reason I was calling. She added my name to "the list". The more names on that list and the more places around the country and the world who call, means they know we are watching them. (I still could not get an email address so please continue to fax him.)

*Judge David W. Green*

*Assistant/Paralegal: Doris*

*Phone: 1-850-892-8131*

*Fax: 1-850-892-8377*

I also called Mr. Greg Anchors' office; he's the state attorney that is working with the sheriff to bring charges against these "alleged" abusers. His office staff were very pleasant; I spoke with Cindy and she was quite helpful. Mr. Anchors was in court but she took my name and number, the reason I was calling and did give me an email address.





*State Attorney Greg Anchors*

*Phone: 1-850-892-8081*

*Fax: 1-850-892-8083*

*Email: [email protected]*

Sheriff Michael A. Adkinson, Jr. is the sheriff that has been working hard to get charges brought. I'm sure he could use all our support. Send letters, faxes, and emails of support to him at:

*Sheriff Michael A. Adkinson, Jr.*

*Phone: 1-850-892-8186*

*Fax: 1-850-892-8422*

*Email: [email protected]*

From court documents I learned that Nicholas and Jessica Sconiers, the "alleged" abusers in this case, lost a property to foreclosure. If that is where they were living with the horses, my questions are: where are they living now, and if they are tenants, do the property owners know that they are not properly caring for their animals?

(As someone mentioned earlier, they are also youth ministers at the First Assembly of God church in DeFuniak Springs and run a program called "Kid's Quest". How can they be proper role models for children? But I digress...



)

PLEASE KEEP CALLING, FAXING, AND E-MAILING! Champ needs us.





(ETA-corrected fax number)


----------



## georgiegirl (Sep 10, 2010)

SilverDollar said:


> I can't believe how difficult it is to contact these PUBLIC servants!! Aren't they _paid_ by the taxpayers in Florida? That would not go over well where I live. But...after many, many calls all over the state of Florida...
> 
> Success! I have gotten more contact information. *PLEASE, please contact these people if only to let them know that the world is watching and that we will not rest until justice is served for Champ. (And he never has to go back to those awful people.)*
> 
> ...


I would love to keep emailing, faxing, and talking. I assume. that since I am in the Mountain Time Zone 2 hours behing Florida) that they are already fed up and have cut everything off. I cant get any of the fax numbers to work, the emails keep coming back as undeliverable, and the phones are busied out.

They have to know they are in big hot water on this deal.

Children's ministers Oh dear!!!

Please keep posting more contact info and I will keep trying.


----------



## FoRebel (Sep 10, 2010)

I haven't been through all the comments on this but this is just disgusting! It's deplorable that the judge would even remotely think that this was ok. Protecting their "own" or not... This is WRONG! I'll call today!


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 10, 2010)

Yup, and I just posted the names, numbers and information that SilverDollar posted here. That will get a lot more calls, and I put it on my facebook the other day...as I am sure everyone else has who has an account.


----------

